# Silhoutte SD



## Serenity10 (Jul 11, 2010)

Does anyone use this machine or know if it can be used to cut hartco sandblast and also the RDM-1 (or any type) of decal material?
I am just starting out and considering purchasing this machine and the funtime software. Any info is greatly appreciated.

April


----------



## plan b (Feb 21, 2007)

I have a friend that is using the silhoutte sd for rhinestones with great success
*
*


----------



## SandyMcC (Jul 23, 2009)

I created a video showing that you can cut to a Silhouette from other software. While I use Funtime in the demo, you can design even more with KNK Studio GE and also cut to the Silh.

Rhinestone Patterns on a Silhouette

Sandy


----------



## MDsUnique (Nov 19, 2009)

I noticed that Specialty graphics is advertising a package that includes their own blade housing and blades for use with the Silhouette SD. For those that have used it, are the blades that come with the cutter sufficient to cut the vinyl for rhinestone? Are they the 60 degree blade that I see people posting that they use to cut with? Is there an advantage to using the blades advertised by Specialty Graphics? Here's the link to their offer - I'd appreciate any thoughts on th is!
Graphtec 8.5" Silhouette SD Vinyl Cutter + Blades & Holder


----------



## SandyMcC (Jul 23, 2009)

I was using the standard blade holder and blade that comes with the Silhouette in the video where I cut the Hartco 425... not even a 60 degree blade and it did a fine job of cutting the holes. I did use 2 passes, but I do that with every material I cut on any cutter! I call it "insurance!"


----------



## plan b (Feb 21, 2007)

MDsUnique said:


> I noticed that Specialty graphics is advertising a package that includes their own blade housing and blades for use with the Silhouette SD. For those that have used it, are the blades that come with the cutter sufficient to cut the vinyl for rhinestone? Are they the 60 degree blade that I see people posting that they use to cut with? Is there an advantage to using the blades advertised by Specialty Graphics? Here's the link to their offer - I'd appreciate any thoughts on th is!
> Graphtec 8.5" Silhouette SD Vinyl Cutter + Blades & Holder


The blade holder is well worth it because it allows you to use either standard Graphtec blades or Clean cut blades and these would be less expensive than the silhouette standard blades.


----------



## SandyMcC (Jul 23, 2009)

On the other hand, Silhouette America is coming out with new rhinestone software in a few months and it will come free with the Silhouette SD's purchased at that time. So, the value of getting that software free with the machine might be worth more than this additional blade holder now... hard to know until we find out much the software upgrade will cost existing Silh owners.

Also, I believe there are places that sell the standard Silhouette replacement blades for close to $8 all of the time.


----------



## plan b (Feb 21, 2007)

So hmm,, lets see a Clean Cut blade will last well over 10 times longer than a oem blade will,, you can ask anyone on this forum that uses them and that's just about everyone that has a cutter. They are sharper than any blade out there which will reduce the down force by 30 to 50 percent which will reduce the wear and tear on the machine,, So in the long run, wait until the new software comes out,, get yourself a blade holder and a clean cut blade then watch that little machine perform faster with less wear and tear, oh and give Specialty a call they just make you a little better deal,, don't know for sure but they are great folks to work with.


----------



## SandyMcC (Jul 23, 2009)

plan b said:


> So hmm,, lets see a Clean Cut blade will last well over 10 times longer than a oem blade will,, you can ask anyone on this forum that uses them and that's just about everyone that has a cutter. They are sharper than any blade out there which will reduce the down force by 30 to 50 percent which will reduce the wear and tear on the machine,, So in the long run, wait until the new software comes out,, get yourself a blade holder and a clean cut blade then watch that little machine perform faster with less wear and tear, oh and give Specialty a call they just make you a little better deal,, don't know for sure but they are great folks to work with.


Wow... I will go share this with the Silhouette Users Yahoo group... they will be very interested in any blade that will perform longer since cutting some of the popular cardstocks can be very hard on blades.


----------



## plan b (Feb 21, 2007)

Ross at Cleancut blade can actually design a special blade to cut heavy stock more efficiently for people that do this,, he has designed a special blade to cut rhinestone template material also.

Very nice guy and makes his own blades.


----------

